# What are the easiest ways to tell that someone is NT?



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> *Then, nonchalantly say, “I wonder if 617 is a prime number.” *REDACTED


Oh, sure! Spoil the answer, why don't you? :tongue:

Actually, this is probably a pretty good idea. Also, if you see a group of people just standing around talking, and you come back hours later and they're still there, odds are pretty good that they're NTs.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Jrquinlisk said:


> Oh, sure! Spoil the answer, why don't you? :tongue:
> 
> Actually, this is probably a pretty good idea. Also, if you see a group of people just standing around talking, and you come back hours later and they're still there, odds are pretty good that they're NTs.


I foolishly glanced to the left to see if you were an NT. That was a waste of time. :laughing:

I'll edit my post and take the spoiler out.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to add that you know they are NTs if they are in a gripping discussion about prime numbers, Atilla the Hun, politics, whatever, for an unusually long period of time, and in a somewhat inapporpriate environment for that discussion : ) 

Ex: Discussing Feminist Theory and how it includes men as well as women, why the theory is still called "feminist," and discussing all of this with several men at a Thanksgiving Fried Turkey party ... for an hour, whilst regular party goings pass by several times throughout the night and shake their heads.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Peole who are instinctively after information without this action being primarily 'subjected' to ethical guidelines or practical implications.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I foolishly glanced to the left to see if you were an NT. That was a waste of time. :laughing:
> 
> I'll edit my post and take the spoiler out.


Much obliged, kind sir! Thank you!


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

They probably don't like sticking with trends (Charlie Charlie Challenge, vines, selfies,etc...) Probably a bit of a nerd, don't like talking to people, probably more mature than most people.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

To determine they are an N can come down to the possessions that they show off and seem to be proud of. Ns will have gimmicky items that are a little strange and imaginative, while S's will show off machines and structures of material utility.

Topics of discussion and interest will determine if they are a T. They will avoid talking or indicating particular interest in people in general. Instead their interests will be things and systems.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Desolan said:


> Topics of discussion and interest will determine if they are a T. They will avoid talking or indicating particular interest in people in general. Instead their interests will be things and systems.


I disagree, most NTs (and many other Ts) I know are interested in people, especially observing and analyzing their behavior. Maybe in a different way than other types, but I've noticed this kind of a trend.


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

draculaoverlord said:


> I disagree, most NTs (and many other Ts) I know are interested in people, especially observing and analyzing their behavior. Maybe in a different way than other types, but I've noticed this kind of a trend.


Isn't that more like having interest in the system that is society rather than being interested in people, wanting to know and talk about all the daily social interations of friends and the relationships that everyone around them is in and gossiping about/discussing it.

All thinkers occasionally have to talk about people and all Feelers occasionally have to talk about things but the focus of interest of thinkers will be things and systems and the focus of interest of feelers will be people (and maybe animal) related.
-psychologists may be an exception but it is likely the system of human thought that they are focused on more so than the individual.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

openedskittles said:


> The first couple of posts I would consider okay for introverted NTs, but I'm much more well-dressed and outgoing than average as an ENTJ, and I'm sure other ENTJs would feel the same way.
> 
> That's why I think the simplest way to put it is that you are NT if: you make decisions with your head but are not limited by sensual reality.


I agree, I am much more well dressed than other NT's I have met.



ArianBelle said:


> An easiy way to spot an NT (me being extroverted), are those that will meet you and start off a deep conversation, challenging you... then the ones that usually mumble to themselves and have a gazed look since they're thinking too much, and yes, bookstore is another dead give-away, but I love tabloid magazines as well as religious books, science, and romance


I like what I call "junk" TV and sometimes gossip magazines sometimes. I find that it numbs my brain and I don't have to think LOL. I mostly read about science and politics.



Desolan said:


> Isn't that more like having interest in the system that is society rather than being interested in people, wanting to know and talk about all the daily social interations of friends and the relationships that everyone around them is in and gossiping about/discussing it.
> 
> All thinkers occasionally have to talk about people and all Feelers occasionally have to talk about things but the focus of interest of thinkers will be things and systems and the focus of interest of feelers will be people (and maybe animal) related.
> -psychologists may be an exception but it is likely the system of human thought that they are focused on more so than the individual.



To be 100% honest, I don't really like people that much. Talking to people is a necessary evil for me. They are usually indecisive and some people are just plain dumb. I would much rather focus on things and systems. That being said, if I meet someone that has similar interests to me I don't mind talking and spending time with them (outside of work) but that is rare and these people are few and far between.


----------



## AnalytiKathy (May 29, 2015)

I wouldn't go by nerd "style." Geek chic has been all the rage around here, especially amongst the SP crowd.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

PSI Freeze said:


> They probably don't like sticking with trends (Charlie Charlie Challenge, vines, selfies,etc...) Probably a bit of a nerd, don't like talking to people, probably more mature than most people.


Nice Avatar, I just finished playing Earthbound on my SNES emulator, I hadn't played it in years. Great game


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

Just_Some_Guy said:


> *The trick is to casually walk up to someone when you’re like outside a classroom, outside a building or anywhere where there is a number publicly displayed.
> 
> Then, nonchalantly say, “I wonder if 617 is a prime number.”
> 
> If they instantly seem gripped by paralysis or if that manages to start up a conversation, they are probably an NT.*


Nice! I would surely amused and interested in this person!


----------

